# westfield compax paratrooper - spokes



## hansettes (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello,

I'm restoring a westfield compax bike.
Because the spokes were all rusted, I'm planning to replace them.
The spokes are  27 cm long, that is 10 5/8 inch. The diameter is about 1.6 mm, that is 16 gauge.
So I'm looking for these spokes : 10 5/8 16 gauge (complete sets of course)
In The Netherlands we use metric sizes and I've not been able to find exact replacements here.

Can anyone help?

Thanks,

Hans
Netherlands


----------



## curtis odom (Feb 7, 2015)

Are you sure the spokes are not double butted? Probably 15-16-15 or 14-16-14? I have two Compax with original wheels and can check mine. I just put 700c wheels on one of my bikes. I use this bike 3-4 days a week.




Curtis Odom Wheels by Curtis Odom, on Flickr


----------



## curtis odom (Feb 7, 2015)

I just checked my original wheels and they have 14-16-14 (2.0X1.6X2.0) double butted spokes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 7, 2015)

From what I've seen the closest look to the original spoke is Wheelsmith, but they're a shiny stainless steel, not zinc-plated as the originals.


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 9, 2015)

Hans,

Contact this company in Germany... They sell or MAKE all sizes of spokes and nipples from sizes and/or old examples...

http://www.a-tillmanns.de/shpSR.php?p1=316


----------



## baronvoncatania (Feb 11, 2015)

*need pictures*

Do you have any pictures? Would love to see the bike.


----------

